# my bunny's mouth and paws are so dirty



## shirkay (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got a young white dwarf rabbit with red eyes a week ago. I don't know her age but she seems to be pretty young. When I got her she was completely clean and now a week later her mouth is completely brown, wett and matted. she constantly tries to clean it with her paws, but her paws are dirty as well and it just makes her face even more messy. Her cage is the same cage that she was in in the store, same bedding, same food and i've already changed her bedding this week. She is a very good, lively, curious bunny and seems healthy... (eats and drinks constantly, normal pool, clear eyes) but she seems to have trouble keeping herself clean. What is weird is that this is a recent thing since she seemed to be able to keep herself clean in the store.

I thought maybe she has a cold and a runny nose and it dirtys her face? but as i said before, she has perfectly healthy behavior.

she also clicks her teeth a lot.. could this have anything to do with it?

I've had rabbits before and never have seen one so bad at keeping herself clean...

any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jul 15, 2011)

Rabbits can hide pain very well. It sounds like she may have some sort of infection in her mouth or possibly her teeth. This would explain the clicking and the dirty mouth. She could be salivating due to oral pain. This is just a educated guess. 

I would certainly call or take her to a rabbit savey vet if at all possible.

Can you take a picture of her and post it? Have you tried inspecting her mouth to see if you can see anything abnormal or abnormal smell coming from the mouth?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2011)

Just as a general practice, we take all newbies to the vet for a well-check.


----------



## tamsin (Jul 15, 2011)

A problem with the nose/mouth area can often display as dirty paws because they wipe their face with their paws. I agree it sounds like she may have an infection in her mouth or nose and that's causing it.


----------



## shirkay (Jul 16, 2011)

I couldn't really inspect her mouth, she is very small down there. But what you are saying makes sense, I figured it was probably coming from the teeth/mouth. Anyway I will be making a vet appointment tomorrow.. :confused2:$$ here are some pictures: this is before








and now: trying to clean herself... poor thing







" 

not to attractive..


----------



## sgbinky (Jul 16, 2011)

It looks messy from the pictures. I have heard that teeth or mouth problems usually have tearing problems too....not so sure myself b'cos have not seen one before.
Hope your bunny is ok.


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah bunn needs to go to the vet asap to rule out any issues.

Is her nose running?
My concern would be tooth issues or possibly Snuffles (pasturella).

That is not a normal condition for a bunn...the sooner she sees a vet the better.
That is not just a groooming issue...there is an underlying problem.


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 21, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## flop142 (Dec 12, 2011)

i have the same problem too with mr. flop! but he has healthy appetite and his eyes aren't runny. everything is normal except for his dirty face.


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG bring the cutey to the vet stat!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow cute bunny even though she is so messy! 

1) I'd take her to the vet
2) how's her eating/pooping?
3) does she sneeze alot? Seems she definitly would if this is all coming from her nose. That would indicate Pasteurella beign the color and all. =P Do her eyes run at all?
I"ll pray for her! ray:


----------



## Kizza (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi, is there any news on the bun bun? i hope she is ok


----------



## Domino Rabbit (Mar 19, 2019)

shirkay said:


> I couldn't really inspect her mouth, she is very small down there. But what you are saying makes sense, I figured it was probably coming from the teeth/mouth. Anyway I will be making a vet appointment tomorrow.. :confused2:$$ here are some pictures: this is before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domino Rabbit (Mar 19, 2019)

My rabbit is going through the same thing the dirty all over the mouth area just like yors. All of a sudden never had this issue till now. sI took mine to the vet. She said his teeth are to sharp and long and that could be causing him pain and when he drinks his water the water is dribbling out of his mouth. She also said his skin is infected and put him on some rabbit friendly meds. The good news is his blood and urine came back normal. So in a few days he will get his teeth shaved and back in order. His infection seems not just around the mouth where the dirty look is but could also be inside him festering so that is why he is on meds. The other good thing is that Domino is still eating all his hay, drinking lots, and eating all the Timoth hay. I feel bad for my rabbit and others to they look so dirty and fur matted like they just got into a fight but did not and look so not clean. I miss the beautiful white coat of fur. I know it will grow back or look just as good when the infection and all goes away. Poor bunny mine and every one elses.


----------

